# Bourbon chicken



## Seahawkchick (Nov 21, 2015)

I am making a new recipe of bourbon chicken. Any suggestions other than rice ? Also... I've seen white wine as the suggested beverage. Any input? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2015)

I would stick with white rice as a side and serve it with a cold beer.

You could swap the rice out for couscous or a barley pilaf if you don't care for rice.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 21, 2015)

I really enjoy it with mashed potatoes.


----------



## KDJ (Nov 29, 2015)

Mmmm couscous... with pine nuts and red peppers....mmmmm


----------

